# Nier Automata - Bug oder Konzept? Spiel beginnt immer von vorne...



## Herbboy (19. November 2018)

Ich habe mir Nier Automata für die Xbox gekauft und gestern angefangen. Da wird ja gesagt, dass man erst Mal nicht speichern kann, im Netz habe ich auch gesehen, dass man erst nach dem "Tutorial" auch aktiv speichern kann - aber ist das ernsthaft gewollt, dass das Spiel auch beim Verlassen oder beim Ableben nicht speichert und man wieder komplett von vorne beginnen soll, nur weil man, wie ich, den zweiten "Bossfight", der nach ca 40 Min kommt, nicht überlebt (den mit den zwei Riesen-Schaufelrädern), oder ist das ein Bug? ^^  

Ich hab gestern den Kampf nicht überlebt und das Spiel guten Gewissens verlassen, weil im Spielstand etwas von 40.45Min Spielzeit stand und es schon spät war - heute geladen => alles von vorn. Gleiche Stelle gestorben, wollte "Fortfahren" => wieder von vorn! Das kann doch nicht Ernst gemeint sein - soll man etwa allein an dem Tutorial 10 Stunden rumprobieren, nur weil man pures Glück braucht, um nicht von den Schaufelrädern getroffen zu werden, oder wie? ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (19. November 2018)

Tja, ist das Spiel zu hart, bist du zu schwach.

Hey, es ist ein Yoko Taro Spiel, versuch mal den Endkampf von Drakengard 3, den wirst du nie im Leben ohne Hilfestellung schaffen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (19. November 2018)

Es ist eine Weile her, das ich's gespielt habe. In jedem Fall kann man jeden Frust vermeiden und gechillt durchspielen, wenn man die Schwierigkeit runterschraubt. Spiele wie die Souls-Reihe und Booldbourne werden ja geradzu dafür abgefeiert, dass man dort auch nicht überall speichern kann 
Bei Nier gibt es,  so "Konsolen" zum speichern. (IM Video spricht er auch davon, dass es im langen Tutorial nicht möglich ist)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zUnU-Iu0OY
Beachte auch den ersten Tipp:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZexQRDjJyJ8


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, ist das Spiel zu hart, bist du zu schwach.
> 
> Hey, es ist ein Yoko Taro Spiel, versuch mal den Endkampf von Drakengard 3, den wirst du nie im Leben ohne Hilfestellung schaffen.


 Könntest du vlt entweder die Frage beantworten oder einfach die Finger von der Tastatur lassen anstatt so einen idiotischen kindischen Trashtalk zu posten und Dein tolles hier völlig nutzloses Gamerwissen raushängen zu lassen? Sei ausnahmsweise mal nett - das kann sich gut anfühlen, wirklich! Glaub mir! 



@John: Ich hab es auf "normal" eingestellt, aber meine Frage war ja nicht, ob das Spiel schwer ist.   Meine Frage war, ob das am Anfang normal ist oder nicht, dass das Spiel komplett von vorne beginnt. Dass man nicht SELBER speichern kann heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass das Game nicht beim Verlassen doch speichern und auch an manchen Speicherpunkten, die KEINE verfic#!%$ 40 Minuten auseinanderliegen, zwischenspeichern - erst Recht bei einem ab spätestens dem dritten Durchlauf stinklangweiligen Tutorial (beim Zeiten Mal war mir schon der Spaß vergangen...) . Aber scheinbar ist das wohl leider normal...  Gibt es denn Tipps zu diesen Riesenschaufeln? Das ist doch pures Glück, ob man da getroffen wird oder nicht - man kann doch unmöglich beide Schaufeln gleichzeitig im Auge behalten und ahnen, wo die hingehen - was soll das? 

Falls es eine Art "Rhythmus" geben sollte: da sorgt der Entwickler ja quasi mit purer Absicht dafür, dass man die ersten 40-45 Min ein paar mal neu spielen muss, bis man das Bewegungsprinzip erkennt - oder Glück hat und selten erwischt wird...  so was wäre für mich keine Kunst und gutes Spieldesgin seitens der Entwickler, sondern pure Zeitschinderei, eben WEIL man dann erneut 40Min Vorgeplänkel in Kauf nehmen muss Könnte man den Beginn des Fights neu laden, wäre es ja ok. 


Ist das Spiel denn insgesamt wirklich schwer? Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt nur gute Meinungen gelesen, aber keine, dass es unbedingt besonders schwer sei, sonst hätte ich es mir NIEMALS geholt. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, warum manche Entwickler ein Spiel wie zB Dark Souls so gestalten, dass man selbst beim leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad als erfahrener Spieler eine Stelle 20-30x versuchen zu müssen bis es endlich klappt. 


Die, denen das Spaß macht, können es ja auf "schwer" spielen und sich dann einen schleudern und schreiben "hey, ich supergeiler Megagamer hab ein Jiro Tasho-Spiel auf schwer gepackt - schaut mich an!", wenn sie einen Gegner nach 6 Stunden endlich besiegt haben. Aber nicht jeder mag das, viele wollen entspannt spielen und eine Herausforderung, die nicht im Frust endet, und/oder haben gar nicht die Zeit dafür, um bei manchen Games zig Versuche zu benötigen. Zumal man dann ja auch eine ganze Weile überhaupt keinen Storyfortschritt hat, das kommt ja noch dazu....


----------



## Spiritogre (19. November 2018)

Meine Güte, Herb, werde mal ein wenig lockerer. Was ich durch die Blume ausdrücken wollte war, dass Yoko Taro Spiele eben teils sehr klassisches Gameplay bieten, teils einfach unfair scheinen. Und dazu gehört nun mal gelegentlich auch, dass man nicht immer speichern kann. 

Und wer bitteschön ist Jiro Tasho?


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Güte, Herb, werde mal ein wenig lockerer. Was ich durch die Blume ausdrücken wollte war, dass Yoko Taro Spiele eben teils sehr klassisches Gameplay bieten, teils einfach unfair scheinen. Und dazu gehört nun mal gelegentlich auch, dass man nicht immer speichern kann.


 Den comment klang für mich extrem hämisch von oben herab, weil er auch rein gar nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun hatte. Wenn du das ZUSÄTZLICH zu der Beantwortung der Frage geschrieben hättest, wäre es was anderes. Aber NUR dieser comment, sorry, das kommt dann echt sehr frech rüber. Als ob Du sagen willst "Deine Frage ist mit egal, aber ich wollte nur mitteilen: ich selbst bin halt ein guter Gamer, aber für Dich kleine Lusche ist das Spiel halt zu hart."  

Allein schon so zu tun, als müsse jeder wissen, von wem das Game ist und was einen dann daher erwarten würde, finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich abgehoben. Wir sind ja hier nicht in nem Asiagame-Spezialforum oder so.   Ich kenne den Entwickler nicht, ich habe einfach nur schon viel gutes über das Game gehört, und zwar von einer breiten Masse und nicht von "Hardcorezockern" oder so. Wie soll man dann ahnen, dass das möglicherweise so sein könnte? Ich habe auch nirgends was von "so schwer wie Dark Souls" oder so gelesen - "The Surge" habe ich wiederum genau aus den Grund gemieden, weil ich da oft was von "ähnelt Dark Souls" gelesen hab... FALLS es denn wirklich so schwer ist - vielleicht hatte ich ja nur Pech? Aber es frustriert EXTREM, wenn man die ganzen 30-40Min erneut spielen muss.

Dass man "nicht immer speichern" kann ist zudem etwas VÖLLIG anderes als "mind 40 Min lang wird nicht gespeichert - da musst du dann halt alles neu spielen". Ich speichere bei Games, bei denen man immer speichern kann, auch nicht alle Nase lang. Aber so alle 10-15Min oder vor einem Boss sollte ein Game an sich immer speichern, allein falls man das Spiel mal verlassen muss.

WIE schwer ist denn Nier Automata nun? Und hast Du Tipps zu den Schaufeln, außer "erst ausweichen, dann nah ran und schlagen und möglichst immer draufballern" ? Ich hab es ja "erst" 2x probiert, und ich weiche durchaus oft erfolgreich aus - aber bin dann so weit weg, dass ich keinen Nahkampfschaden anrichten kann... und daher werde ich dann irgendwann voll erwischt, dann wieder - und dann ist es aus. Wenn ich einfach nur diesen Kampf 5-6x machen müsste: ok. Aber die ganzen 30-40Min vorher stupides "Roboter wegbürsten" im Wechsel zwischen 3D und Pseudo-2D-Optik? Das ist doch echt Mist und hat überhaupt nichts mit einer Herausforderung zu tun, weil man DEN Teil ja echt locker packt. Das empfinde ich als pure Schikane, rein von Spieldesign her.




> Und wer bitteschön ist Jiro Tasho?


 Den hab ich mir ausgedacht, um ein satirisches Bild zu malen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2018)

Das erste mal speichern geht, nach dem man drei dieser großen Maschinenwesen geschafft hat. Hier steht ein bissl was zum Speichersystem: https://www.spieletipps.de/tipps-51856-nier-automata-speichern-schnellreise-freischalten/


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das erste mal speichern geht, nach dem man drei dieser großen Maschinenwesen geschafft hat. Hier steht ein bissl was zum Speichersystem: https://www.spieletipps.de/tipps-51856-nier-automata-speichern-schnellreise-freischalten/


Danke, die eigentliche Frage war aber ja, ob das Spiel nicht im Tutorial auch mal automatisch selber speichert. Dass man nicht SELBER speichern kann heißt ja eben nicht, dass das SPIEL nicht doch speichert. Es GIBT ja einen Spielstand, bei dem auch eine Dauer von 40-45Mn (gestern) bzw. 1:20-1:30h (heute) steht, so dass man denken sollte, dass es beim Laden des Spielstandes NICHT von ganz vorne losgeht. Daher wusste ich nicht, ob es ein Bug ist, dass ich von vorne beginnen muss.

btw: sind es insgesamt 3 Maschinen, oder 3 Kämpfe? Denn am Anfang ist es eine Maschine, dann kommen zwei auf einmal - oder zählst du letztere als EINE Maschine?


----------

